# Hardy is here



## chesss (Apr 24, 2008)

I earlier made a post (gutsy is here) in the same forum worthy of  the prestigious 'noob of the year award'  
Lamest thing I have done on my PC   
neways..

Ontopic:
UBuntu 8.04 'hardy heron' is here atlast! 
Download Page
Review of beta

A feature I am really looking forward to is 'wubi' - Install linux without touching the partition table (or atleast the MBR). You will need to grab the wubi.exe from the downlaod page


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 24, 2008)

^Why is there nothing on ubuntu.com?


----------



## blueshift (Apr 24, 2008)

ya...it still shows 8.04 coming soon...

Anyways I have preordered the CD.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you very much, downloading i386


----------



## din (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you for the info, downloading now ...


----------



## goobimama (Apr 24, 2008)

Guys. Please stop ordering CDs from Ubuntu.com. Not unless you have no download source. I have found lots of people ordering ubuntu CDs just cause they are free and come in a nice packaging. All this stuff is simply adding to the toll on our environment. So if you can download it, do that. 

Just my 2 cents.

And yay! for hardy!


----------



## iMav (Apr 24, 2008)

[offtopic]^ celebrating Earth Day  [/offtopic]


----------



## praka123 (Apr 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Guys. Please stop ordering CDs from Ubuntu.com. Not unless you have no download source. I have found lots of people ordering ubuntu CDs just cause they are free and come in a nice packaging. All this stuff is simply adding to the toll on our environment. So if you can download it, do that.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> And yay! for hardy!


well said gobfy!


----------



## subratabera (Apr 24, 2008)

A long wait is over at last. Thanks for the news.


----------



## din (Apr 24, 2008)

Totally agree with goobimama

I used to order before and Prakash helped me a lot too.

After getting broadband, I download CDs, never tried the free option after that.


----------



## hullap (Apr 24, 2008)

site is now updated


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 24, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Why is there nothing on ubuntu.com?



Well, at 5pm IST, it's quite easy to make sense that it's only 7:30am in New York and 1:30pm in London. Noo one launches things as the first thing they jump out of bed to do.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 24, 2008)

I was expecting they'd follow UTC or the South African time zone (UTC+2).


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Guys. Please stop ordering CDs from Ubuntu.com. Not unless you have no download source. I have found lots of people ordering ubuntu CDs just cause they are free and come in a nice packaging. All this stuff is simply adding to the toll on our environment. So if you can download it, do that.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> And yay! for hardy!


+1


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2008)

I never ordered the cds ever.

Anyway am happy wirh current distro so no plans of trying hardy tille i find a reason to


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 24, 2008)

Is there a way to update from gutsy to hardy?

And will installing hardy affect my dual boot? Heard they have a new grub version...pleas clear my doubt...but i also heard that i can install through vista through some inbuilt app..is that true..


----------



## praka123 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes,dist-upgrade can do that!


----------



## Pat (Apr 24, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Is there a way to update from gutsy to hardy?
> 
> And will installing hardy affect my dual boot? Heard they have a new grub version...pleas clear my doubt...but i also heard that i can install through vista through some inbuilt app..is that true..



you can install using wubi installer on windows if you dont want to mess with partitions on your hard disk!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2008)

Yaayy. Hardy is here.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> I never ordered the cds ever.
> 
> Anyway am happy wirh current distro so no plans of trying hardy tille i find a reason to


Are you on Debian Lenny? "D


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2008)

So any1 tried it? Hows Wubi doing?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 24, 2008)

I think everyone is waiting for 2 am


----------



## x3060 (Apr 25, 2008)

any reviewes yet ?.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Are you on Debian Lenny? "D


yep 

Feels lot better


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 25, 2008)

I hope all the small compatibility problems of people get solved in hardy.

lets kick ass hardy!


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I think everyone is waiting for 2 am



Ya you got it. 

BTW after downloading for the first time from Taiwanese server, my download was corrupted. I did a MD5 hash checking before burning and was confirmed that it was indeed corrupted. Downloaded second time and it is all fine now.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 25, 2008)

I am posting from the live cd 32bit and so far, I must say Hardy is a charm. It is so fast and adept, partly because of Gnome 2.22.2 I guess. It is a breeze when compared to previous live editions of Ubuntu and every piece of my hardware works without any hiccups. Yes people, this is the best Ubuntu you can get.

Edit: If you had any problems with RC edition like me, forget all that, those were just wet dreams.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2008)

Damn! I so much want it. It should come in this month's LFY na?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 25, 2008)

^|^ 
every mag will carry Ubuntu for sure!BTW,Ubuntu started feeling like a bloat for many  and many are liking Debian Lenny,the God father,the Elitist distro 8) *debian.org




			
				hitboxx said:
			
		

> Edit: If you had any problems with RC edition like me, forget all that, those were just wet dreams.


Mod,Control yaar!


----------



## Pat (Apr 25, 2008)

Got the cd iso in less than 15 mins *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/tongu23e.gif 
First Impression: Nothing has changed from the previous release!

But honestly I have just burnt the iso, ran the live system and used it for 10 mins or so! Will give it some more time over the weekend *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy19.gif


----------



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2008)

Actually many people who tasted debian thru ubuntu are now going for Lenny.


----------



## d1g1t (Apr 25, 2008)

the 64bit version still seems to be very unstable. crashed very often for me


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 25, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Damn! I so much want it. It should come in this month's LFY na?


We are sailing in the same ship.!  Downloading Hardy will eat up entire month's download cap plus some more for me.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 25, 2008)

> the 64bit version still seems to be very unstable. crashed very often for me


You used the RC just like Hitboxx did and ended up with more than necessary errors . I think the actual release didn't give him any problems at all. however Im going to install Ubuntu soon so I'll be able to confirm if 64 bit is a hassle or not .


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 26, 2008)

my fav extension are not yet ready for FF3 BETA 

Rest Hardy is Good, i think they should have not given a BETA in LTS release.


I installed 64bit version, No hassle till now.
Just download around 200mb from Tawain mirror while installing packages, and almost everything works.
Test Flash,Java.

Just small problem.
After installing nvidia driver, how do i set resolution to 1280x1024?

```
gaurish@Moody-Machine:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Option		"NoLogo"	"True"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	Defaultdepth	24
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
  screen "Default Screen"
EndSection
Section "Module"
	Load		"glx"
EndSection
```


----------



## krazzy (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a query. Is there a wubi for the previous version of Ubuntu? I have v7.10 CD. Can I install it using wubi? I'm not able to install Ubuntu from the CD directly because my pc does not have the minimum RAM required for the Live CD and I dunno whether there is a way to install Ubuntu without firing up the Live CD feature.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 26, 2008)

*@gary4gar,* #sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings

Under X Server Display Configuraton > Set the res & Save to X Config file.

This is a pretty easy way of doing it, else you could always add all the modes your monitor supports manually in xorg.conf


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 26, 2008)

chesss said:


> UBuntu 8.04 'hardy heron' is here atlast!
> Download Page


 
where i get dvd


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 26, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> BTW after downloading for the first time from Taiwanese server, my download was corrupted. I did a MD5 hash checking before burning and was confirmed that it was indeed corrupted. Downloaded second time and it is all fine now.


Use rsync to repair corrupted downloads. Better than downloading a CD/DVD image all over again.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 26, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> *@gary4gar,* #sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
> 
> Under X Server Display Configuraton > Set the res & Save to X Config file.
> 
> This is a pretty easy way of doing it, else you could always add all the modes your monitor supports manually in xorg.conf


Fixed!
Thank you hitty
64bit is working nicely for me, my system is more faster than it was before



ankitsagwekar said:


> where i get dvd


Torrents: *torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/dvd/



debsuvra said:


> Ya you got it.
> 
> BTW after downloading for the first time from Taiwanese server, my download was corrupted. I did a MD5 hash checking before burning and was confirmed that it was indeed corrupted. Downloaded second time and it is all fine now.


Use Torrents, Large Files Get corrupted on http often but rarely on torrents.

Bittorrent protocol is made for downloading extremely large files. and


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 26, 2008)

Posting this from Hardy now. The overall experience is pretty much changed here, I am seeing a smoother rendering of the webpages in FF3b5 than with the same in Gutsy.

For the driver purpose I always liked Envy. It takes all the hassle for user and installs everything needed for the graphics card.



gary4gar said:


> Use Torrents, Large Files Get corrupted on http often but rarely on torrents.



Because torrents do a constant hash checking when downloading. But torrents are too slow for me.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 26, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Posting this from Hardy now. The overall experience is pretty much changed here, I am seeing a smoother rendering of the webpages in FF3b5 than with the same in Gutsy.
> 
> For the driver purpose I always liked Envy. It takes all the hassle for user and installs everything needed for the graphics card.
> 
> ...


I always get 95% of my bandwidth on torrents.

Http downloads are slow for me


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 26, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I always get 95% of my bandwidth on torrents.
> 
> Http downloads are slow for me



Aandaz aapna aapna. 

After using Hardy for a day, all I can say that it's quite faster that the previous one. My Startup and Shutdown time are definitely improved.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 26, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I have a query. Is there a wubi for the previous version of Ubuntu? I have v7.10 CD. Can I install it using wubi? I'm not able to install Ubuntu from the CD directly because my pc does not have the minimum RAM required for the Live CD and I dunno whether there is a way to install Ubuntu without firing up the Live CD feature.



You can download and use the alternate CD which has low RAM requirements.
Hopefully that will work.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 26, 2008)

> I have a query. Is there a wubi for the previous version of Ubuntu? I have v7.10 CD. Can I install it using wubi? I'm not able to install Ubuntu from the CD directly because my pc does not have the minimum RAM required for the Live CD and I dunno whether there is a way to install Ubuntu without firing up the Live CD feature.



Wubi - for older versions - *sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198355

The latest one is already up for 8.04.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 26, 2008)

I tried wubi. It still goes into the Live CD mode. I guess I won't be install Ubuntu till I get decent RAM.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am thinking of erasing my old gutsy(after all it is a showpiece and my workstation OS is Debian!  ) to install Hardy  .I hope hardy release uses some potential of upstart


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 26, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I tried wubi. It still goes into the Live CD mode. I guess I won't be install Ubuntu till I get decent RAM.



Wow, so ubuntu is no longer for the aged PCs i guess .. or was it never one ?


----------



## krazzy (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ Ubuntu itself requires only 256 mb to run. But the Live CD needs 384 mb min. Since I only have 256 mb, I can technically run Ubuntu but since the installation begins from the Live CD, I am not able to install it.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 26, 2008)

Did you try the alternate install cd?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 26, 2008)

> Wow, so ubuntu is no longer for the aged PCs i guess .. or was it never one ?


As I said before you can get it to work on a machien with 192 RAM machin. But it depends on the amount of customization you are willing to do. I still reiterate my earlier question. Isn't there some kind of text based install ?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 26, 2008)

compiz-fusion means around 384MB minimum needed.for a good performance a good gfx card too


----------



## krazzy (Apr 26, 2008)

Where to get alternate install CD?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2008)

Yea and if you cant download it like me then wait for May issues of Digit/Chip/Pcworld/Lfy to come out


----------



## krazzy (Apr 27, 2008)

^^ OK. I'll do that.


----------



## d1g1t (Apr 27, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> You used the RC just like Hitboxx did and ended up with more than necessary errors . I think the actual release didn't give him any problems at all. however Im going to install Ubuntu soon so I'll be able to confirm if 64 bit is a hassle or not .


both beta and final messed up here


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 27, 2008)

we have exact same Chipsets & similar hardware config.

still, i didn't face any problem, wonder whats up with you


----------



## Pat (Apr 28, 2008)

So after spending a lot of time on Hardy, I can safely say it is the best linux distribution till date..I am just loving it! I will post a short review or something if anyones interested 

P.S: I am on 64-bit Ubuntu and it still works like a charm..Better than any distro has, till date


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 28, 2008)

Glad to know that there is some other folks who actually install the 64 bit version . Maybe some day Digit and other Magazines will start giving out 64 bit distros? At least once in a blue moon?


----------



## d1g1t (Apr 28, 2008)

And please use the torrents if you can help it ;/

An update on gutsy was as slow as 2KB/s yesterday. I'd use the indian server to update but it doesn't have all packages


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 28, 2008)

@D1G1T
Use the Taiwan mirror, i am getting Nice speeds on it.

```
*debian.nctu.edu.tw/ubuntu
```
The Indian mirror is hosted in ITT Chennai on a slower connection and is always overloaded.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

indian servers?where? if you have *in*.archive.ubuntu.com ,change it to us.archive.ubuntu.com or someother option.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 29, 2008)

de.archive.ubuntu.com always gives me good speeds.

Maybe this will help


----------



## goobimama (Apr 29, 2008)

Why not just use torrents? The speeds are amazing, it goes with the FOSS thing, and...well why not?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh sorry, i was referring to the repository mirrors. I thought you people are talking about repositories. For CD mirrors, look here: *launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors

@goobimama: Torrents don't work well or are blocked for some people


----------



## praka123 (Apr 29, 2008)

^I used torrent to download hardyamd64 dvd.it gave 200KB/S speed?isnt that enough?  make sure you use broadband in bridge mode.DONT use router always ON connection!it is hard to configure! 
@all:
below is my /etc/apt/sources.list for hardy 

```
# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
#deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted
#deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe
#deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates universe
#deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiverse
#deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates multiverse
#deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
 deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
# deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
 deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner
# deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted
#deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security universe
#deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security universe
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security multiverse
#deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security multiverse

deb *packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
```


----------



## kalpik (Apr 29, 2008)

^^ Heh.. i myself use torrents only. I was talking about people for whom torrents don't work properly cause of some restrictions or blocked ports.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 29, 2008)

Need some feedback.. Can anyone test Skype on Hardy? Not the 1.4 version but the new 2.0.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 30, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Need some feedback.. Can anyone test Skype on Hardy? Not the 1.4 version but the new 2.0.


Its works nicely, even the file transfers
Though I Didn't test the Video & Voice support.



kalpik said:


> ^^ Heh.. i myself use torrents only. I was talking about people for whom torrents don't work properly cause of some restrictions or blocked ports.


In recent time Almost all ISP are capping speeds on torrents


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 30, 2008)

Speed-up-ubuntu-updates-with-a-mirror-server
*lifehacker.com/384325/speed-up-ubuntu-updates-with-a-mirror-server


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

taiwan mirrors are smokin fast


----------



## d1g1t (May 1, 2008)

lol 20 GBPS mirror


----------



## tgpraveen (May 1, 2008)

hey guys am abt to install kubuntu hardy heron with kde4 in a day or so. any tips.

this is my first time with kubuntu which i am trying mainly for kde4. i have earlier used gutsy on gnome and liked it a lot.

so any tips for my type of user?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 1, 2008)

Well I just put in the Ubuntu Hardy Heron DVD (courtesy of Prakash  ) and fired up the Live DVD and I'm right now posting this from Ubuntu Hardy Heron  64 bit . 

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/384/screenshot1ak4.th.png

I find it quite better than the 64 bit Gutsy Release (Live version) that is. 
Detected most of the resolutions possible. 
HDA Audio working by default. 
Quite faster
Internet Working with no problem at all. 
NTFS drives loaded by default. 

Now keeping my fingers crossed while I try to Install it on my system


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

^gr8 going!


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> lol 20 GBPS mirror


any doubt, just run a test to choose best possible mirror and the one chosen would be taiwaneese

remind u am getting 160KBps speed on that and on indian mirror 15KBps


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

^what?did u meant repo speed?here,I am getting with de.archive.ubuntu.org around 210KB/S(fluctuating to lesser values though)


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

yep, avg speed of repo


----------



## d1g1t (May 1, 2008)

doesn't make much difference on my 256kbps


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

^^k just run the test to choose the best possible mirror


----------



## FilledVoid (May 1, 2008)

I used the Taiwan Mirror to perform basic updates. I even tried the Indian server thinking I might get good transfers sicne I was obviously near . I must say... Thats was a BIG mistake lol. It was so slow.


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

^yeah.
there is one *rankmirror* script for archlinux,which with some modification can be used in other distros for testing repositories?

I have attached it in this post.any *python programmers/shell programmers* can have a peep on it  
remember,the file with full list of repos to be tested needs to be added  
it then ranks wr.to speed!


----------



## abhinandh (May 1, 2008)

^^i remember ubuntu too to have a repo speed test in syanptic.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> ^^i remember ubuntu too to have a repo speed test in syanptic.


yep


----------



## Pat (May 2, 2008)

What are the options to use gtalk's VOIP feature on ubuntu?


----------



## goobimama (May 2, 2008)

Why have the ubuntu guys made it so difficult to find the torrent link?


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

Pat said:


> What are the options to use gtalk's VOIP feature on ubuntu?


a tough nut to crack 
Still..
1.empathy
2.gyachi(yahoo onlY)

with Debian,I am able to use empathy before I shifted to pulseaudio.try!

other voip options 
1.wengophone
2.gizmo
3.skype
4.jabbin
etc


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Why have the ubuntu guys made it so difficult to find the torrent link?


its available in the directory listing of any mirror 

Yeah i was surprised too, cuz  i too dont want to rely on direct download (you know sometimes the checksum wont match)


----------



## CadCrazy (May 2, 2008)

Installed Hardy. But mac4line is not working properly. may be coz of gnome 2.2x. Some icons like drives, computer etc are missing. Also not able to apply emerald theme


----------



## FilledVoid (May 2, 2008)

> Why have the ubuntu guys made it so difficult to find the torrent link?



Thanks for pointing this out. I've updated the HH Guidelines thread with this link *torrent.ubuntu.com/ . Is this the place you got the torrents from ?


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Also not able to apply emerald theme


emerald themes r working fine


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 2, 2008)

How the hell do i get curved AWN??


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> How the hell do i get curved AWN??


*ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=572019


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 2, 2008)

I KNEW someone would gimme this link but i aint a fool that i wont google before shooting up my questions here.
i am gettign some libgnome-vfs-dev error while doing this *ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=572019
in hardy


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 2, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Installed Hardy. But mac4line is not working properly. may be coz of gnome 2.2x. Some icons like drives, computer etc are missing. Also not able to apply emerald theme


Just installed Hardy in VM. Currently testing Mac4Lin


----------



## manas (May 2, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Also not able to apply emerald theme


You can try this... It worked for me.

*openswitch.org/journal/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804


----------



## FilledVoid (May 2, 2008)

> I KNEW someone would gimme this link but i aint a fool that i wont google before shooting up my questions here.
> i am gettign some libgnome-vfs-dev error while doing this *ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=572019
> in hardy



If you had actually gone through the thread or the last few posts you would have seen the actual tutorial for Hardy in the final few posts which links to this  
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363

Other than that the Link gary4gar gave was perfectly correct. By the way if you are willing to wait I'll be compiling AWN Curves soon but then again I'm on 64 bit so I might be different than your install.


----------



## CadCrazy (May 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Just installed Hardy in VM. Currently testing Mac4Lin


 
Eagerly waiting for new version


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 2, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> If you had actually gone through the thread or the last few posts you would have seen the actual tutorial for Hardy in the final few posts which links to this
> *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363
> 
> Other than that the Link gary4gar gave was perfectly correct. By the way if you are willing to wait I'll be compiling AWN Curves soon but then again I'm on 64 bit so I might be different than your install.


Thanks a lot bro!!
as far as going through the thread is concerned i dont have that much time to read a million threads

BTW is there any good DL manager for ubuntu?


----------



## subratabera (May 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> BTW is there any good DL manager for ubuntu?


you can try GWGET


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Thanks a lot bro!!
> as far as going through the thread is concerned i dont have that much time to read a million threads
> 
> BTW is there any good DL manager for ubuntu?


try d4x.

but nothing beats wget. fully functional and does not consume any resources.

its usage it simple.
Open terminal & type


> wget <link of file to be downloaded>


for more information: man wget


----------



## goobimama (May 3, 2008)

Is there anything like MS Access for Ubuntu? Is it easy enough for dumb people to understand (dumber than me)? Is it compatible with MS Access files?


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Is there anything like MS Access for Ubuntu? Is it easy enough for dumb people to understand (dumber than me)? Is it compatible with MS Access files?



*why.openoffice.org/images/base-big.png


Try Open office Base.
I never felt it need personally, so didn't tried.
So please try and report back


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> try d4x.
> 
> but nothing beats wget. fully functional and does not consume any resources.
> 
> ...


can we resume the DLs?
i DL from RS and have a premium acc so how to use that with wget.?
What about flashgot firefox plugin?


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> can we resume the DLs?
> i DL from RS and have a premium acc so how to use that with wget.?
> What about flashgot firefox plugin?


flashgot is not a dload manager

by far if u dont download iso then downthemall extesnsion is superb.

It supports resume and some features competitive to paid download mangers


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

^^
i Dl iso's too.So which DL manager would be prefect for me?


----------



## hullap (May 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> i Dl iso's too.So which DL manager would be prefect for me?


Linux ?
then D4X + Flashgot(plugin)


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> i Dl iso's too.So which DL manager would be prefect for me?



kget or d4x


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

K done thanks!


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> can we resume the DLs?
> i DL from RS and have a premium acc so how to use that with wget.?
> What about flashgot firefox plugin?


Yes you can resume Downloads.
Also multiple downloads can be put in a simple plaint text file, and wget will download it for you


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

I use "wget -c" or @sunny boy:get gwget


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

^^
whats that?


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

^^gui


----------

